# Latte Art Practice - Swan



## leftycoffee (8 mo ago)

Hi all, new home barista here and I enjoy learning latte art. Sharing my practice video today on swan, not quite there yet.

Making video -> Practice Swan – #150 15thMay


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

leftycoffee said:


> Hi all, new home barista here and I enjoy learning latte art. Sharing my practice video today on swan, not quite there yet.
> 
> Making video -> Practice Swan – #150 15thMay
> 
> ...


Can I ask what jug you use, that is very good & is so nearly there!


----------



## leftycoffee (8 mo ago)

Hi, its a WPM handle-less pitcher, I quite like the handling and good control of wiggling flow. Thanks!



Irisco said:


> Can I ask what jug you use, that is very good & is so nearly there!


----------

